# You can ask your passengers for TIPS Now



## YorkieLover (Aug 28, 2016)

And the link is here

https://help.uber.com/h/d1a581ed-a0fb-4bf6-899b-020e26fb613d

This is from The Uber webpage, today.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

It has said that in the pax app since at least Sep 2016 as far i know.


----------



## Shangsta (Aug 15, 2016)

YorkieLover said:


> View attachment 97946
> 
> 
> And the link is here
> ...


Breaking news










Lol, that has been on the pax app for almost half a year...

We are on to tip signs now


----------



## acanas (Mar 23, 2016)

Yes you can and you should! Probably not by telling them "Where's my tip?" but I've had great luck by having tip signs from rideshare.supplies in the car, being able to take credit card tips AND by making it part of the conversation when they ask me "How do you like Uber?" which is often.


----------



## DocT (Jul 16, 2015)

Shangsta said:


> Breaking news
> 
> View attachment 98072
> 
> ...


OMG! I need to call my folks in Honolulu! I hope they're ok! And, I'll be postponing my trip to Japan until further notice. I can always count on Shangsta for keeping up with the latest news breaks.


----------

